# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  لینک دانلود ویژوال بیسیک 6

## sina_saravi1

سلام

لطفا هر کسی که لینکی از ویژوال داره با خصوصیاتش اینجا بزاره
برای مثال:
www.VB.Com/dl.zip
نسخه ی پروفشنال
حجم : 100MB

----------


## sina_saravi1

خواهش میکنم یه لینک از ویژوال بیسیک بهم بدید
حجمش هر چی بود مشکلی نیست!
ممنون میشم

----------


## alirayaneh

با سلام قطعا این دوستمن تا به حال یطوری ویژوال بیسیک رو گیر اورده ولی من لینکش رو اینجا میزارم تا دوستان دیگه بتونن استفاد کنن
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...ng=en#filelist

----------


## M.T.P

از مغازه ها تهیه کنین بهتره 400 تومن  :لبخند گشاده!:  ، فکر نکنم لینکش گیر بیاد.  :متفکر:

----------


## mmssoft

درباره VB6 لینک بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم. ولی شاید این به دردتون بخوره.

لینک دانلود ویژوال استودیو 2010 :
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...10Express1.iso

حجم : 693 مگابایت

این مجموعه شامل نرم افزارهای زیر هست : 
Visual Basic 2010 Express
Visual C#‎ 2010 Express
Visual C++‎ 2010 Express
Visual Web Developer 2010 Express

----------


## sina6688

من یه لینکی پیدا کردم فقط چهار مگابایت !
یه ویژوال بیسیک چهار مگابایتی خیلی هم خوب کار میکنه کامپایل میکنه...

اما متاسفانه MAKE واسه اگزه ساختنش خاموشه :D  البته شاید کسی بتونه خودش ددرستش کنه.

http://dl.bindownload.com/1387/Visua...wnload.com.rar
پسورد
www.bindownload.com

----------


## Heidari66

شما اینو دانلود کنید ، مطمئنا پشیمون نمیشید
حجمش 30 مگ هست و آخرین سرویس پک هم روش داره و با کامپوننت ها و همراه 
MZ-Tools

لینک دانلود:

http://rapidshare.com/files/27505027...s-whoknows.exe

----------


## Tarragon

> شما اینو دانلود کنید ، مطمئنا پشیمون نمیشید
> حجمش 30 مگ هست و آخرین سرویس پک هم روش داره و با کامپوننت ها و همراه 
> MZ-Tools
> 
> لینک دانلود:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/27505027...s-whoknows.exe


 Download not available
File not found

----------


## مهدی-گیک

دوستان متاسفانه لینک ویژال بسیک که 10 سال پیش بود دیگه نیست به جاش از ویژال استودیو کد استفاده کنید همه امکانات را داره این لینک دانلود 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...IP1GEA3cME0N25

----------

